# Fehlerstromüberwachung höhre Strombereiche



## Zimbo30 (27 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite in einer Feuergefährdeten Bestriebsstätte in der FI´s vorgeschrieben sind. Wir haben nun eine Maschine mit einer Vorsicherung von 630A bekommen. Habe noch nie einen FI gesehen der mit dieser Stromstärke belastet werden kann. Wie löst ihr solche Probleme, wenn überhaupt gefordert? (differenzstromwächter ?)

Bin mal gespannt auf eure Antworten

Gruß Zimbo


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Oktober 2010)

guckst du:
http://www.moeller.net/binary/ah_selectionguides/ah036de1.pdf

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Verpolt (27 Oktober 2010)

> Flexibler Fehlerstromschutz
> bis 1800 A Nennstrom




Na das sind mal "Zahlen"


----------



## o.s.t. (27 Oktober 2010)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Na das sind mal "Zahlen"


...is mein täglich Brot...

o.s.t.


----------



## Zimbo30 (27 Oktober 2010)

Da besteht nur das Problem mit den DC Ableitströmen von den FU´s.
Die scheinen ja nicht allstromsensitiv zu sein....


----------



## winnman (8 November 2010)

*RCD mit hohen Abschaltströmen*

Also wir Verwenden in diesem Fall fast immer Merlin Gerin Leistungschalter mit VIGI Auslösern (Einstellbar) zu beziehen über Group Schneider, . . .

wir haben damit alle Probleme lösen können


----------

